# FreeBSD on X200



## SporkVillain (Sep 6, 2016)

Trying to boot free USB stick on an X200 laptop that currently has Linux installed. Using the 10.3 installer image. My intention is to install FreeBSD 10.3 on this laptop. I have not successfully made it to the installer prompt. 

During boot it complains of: root mount waiting for usbus

Then drops me down to mountroot> prompt. After typing ? no UFS file systems appear to be listed.

I have tried enabling/disabling ACPI support as well.

Stick at this point. Any tips?

http://imgur.com/a/EEBuA has an image of the screen.

FreeBSD-10.3-RELEASE-i386-memstick.img was the image I put on the Flashdrive.

Also one issue I am definitely encountering is that when I list the available drives for mounting with ? I get only ada0 partitions, and none of the d0 partitions that would suggest a flash drive.


----------



## tingo (Sep 6, 2016)

Tip: use the correct syntax for mounting when trying one of the available drives / partitions. It is printed at the top, where it failed.
Example: 
	
	



```
mount ufs:/dev/ada0s2
```
HTH


----------



## Yampress (Sep 6, 2016)

zfs filesystem on disk not ufs ?


----------



## SporkVillain (Sep 6, 2016)

tingo said:


> Tip: use the correct syntax for mounting when trying one of the available drives / partitions. It is printed at the top, where it failed.
> Example:
> 
> 
> ...



I tried this as well. Of course the ada drives are not the correct drive to mount. It seems to think the USB drive is corrupt (I saw references to this in the text that zooms by as it attempts to boot.) I kind of doubt this is the case but I will circle back and checksum the image, and dd it to the flash drive again to see if that helps. My intuition is telling me that's not the issue, but let's hope it is.

Yampress I'm just using whatever is default on the image. I'm assuming that's UFS.

Edit:
Resolved! Not sure what was wrong but wiping the drive with DD and then dding the image onto the drive once more did the trick. Should of done that before coming here. Dumb me, overthinking the error messages.


----------

